# Immigration to Quebec



## Srin2908 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi experts, 
I had like to ask you about the steps for immigration to quebec. ( Skilled worker program).After several attempts of the preliminary evaluation report at the quebec government website, I have got a positive evaluation result after giving advanced intermediate French language credentials. I believe, they take a strong case for who speak French. 

My questions
Language 
1) I have completed DELF B1 level of French in 2012 and my french skills are decent and good enough to produce. 
I believe that Quebec is expecting a minimum threshold of B2 French and not more than 2 years of validity. ( TEF Canada, TEF, DELF and somemore exams..)
I don't have a clear guidelines about the points score and which exam can to take e.t.c.

Area of training
I am not clear, how to get points for that. my profession is Mechanical engineering and I dont find my profession in the dropdown box of the questionnaire.
What is the process?

Can any one has passed the Quebec immigration process and would be able to help me thru?

Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your French language result doesn't count for Express Entry - i.e. the route all applicants to the Federal Skilled Worker program must go through to apply for PR for Canada, regardless of whether or not the applicant has a PNP - i.e. you do not need a PNP to create an Express Entry profile but _you *do*_ require an Express Entry profile in order to qualify to come to Canada - the individual Provinces and Territories _cannot_ grant you a PR visa, as that visa is granted by the _*federal*_ government_ only, *not*_ the provincial or territorial governments... not only is your French proficiency result almost 5 years old (CIC sets a 2 year expiry date for the results of all language exams), it is also the wrong exam... you need a TEF exam result, the only French exam recognised by CIC.


Look on the Government of Canada website for the language exams that they accept (there is one non-Canadian based and one Canadian based English proficiency exam and one French proficiency exam). the required minimum CLB scores (these are not the IELTS or TEF scores... you have to take your results and use the conversion charts to ascertain your CLB score) and IELTS/TEF to CLB conversion tables... all of the pertinent information is there for you.

In regards to what the Quebec provincial government requires, I'd recommend that you have a look at their website for help.


Incidentally, the French spoken in Quebec is quite different than the French spoken in France. Have a look at this video to get an idea of just how different the two dialects are (i.e. I grew up in Canada and am married to a [European] French speaking man and I find Joual French difficult to understand compared to listening my husband and other Parisien French speaking people).


----------



## Srin2908 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Friend, 
Thank you very much for your response and inputs. It really helps. 
I am very clear that the Federal government has the only authority to issue PR, not the provinces. 
However, i have slightly a different understanding. 
Quebec program has entirely a different system of selection and is independent of Express Entry Profile, If i am not mistaken ( Referring to the trailing link)

Quebec-selected skilled workers


Thank you for helping me to differentiate the Quebec French and native French
(At this moment, i am more comfortable with French spoken in France). Hope to get more acquaintance

Thanks mate,
Best regards,
Srini






WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your French language result doesn't count for Express Entry - i.e. the route all applicants to the Federal Skilled Worker program must go through to apply for PR for Canada, regardless of whether or not the applicant has a PNP - i.e. you do not need a PNP to create an Express Entry profile but _you *do*_ require an Express Entry profile in order to qualify to come to Canada - the individual Provinces and Territories _cannot_ grant you a PR visa, as that visa is granted by the _*federal*_ government_ only, *not*_ the provincial or territorial governments... not only is your French proficiency result almost 5 years old (CIC sets a 2 year expiry date for the results of all language exams), it is also the wrong exam... you need a TEF exam result, the only French exam recognised by CIC.
> 
> 
> Look on the Government of Canada website for the language exams that they accept (there is one non-Canadian based and one Canadian based English proficiency exam and one French proficiency exam). the required minimum CLB scores (these are not the IELTS or TEF scores... you have to take your results and use the conversion charts to ascertain your CLB score) and IELTS/TEF to CLB conversion tables... all of the pertinent information is there for you.
> ...


----------

